# r32gtr turbo outlet pipes



## microg (Sep 23, 2010)

Need a pair of the stubs that change the axis on the turbo outlets
gone and lost mine!!


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

If you mean this...
Only front turbo has one.







Rear turbo has this..


----------



## microg (Sep 23, 2010)

That's the kiddy


----------



## microg (Sep 23, 2010)

Front one I mean!


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

15 quid including postage..... any good .?..(assuming mainland UK)


----------



## microg (Sep 23, 2010)

Done
Pm me your PayPal address if you have one


----------



## microg (Sep 23, 2010)

microg said:


> Done
> Pm me your PayPal address if you have one


----------

